# PC aufrüsten für Star Wars &quot;The Old Republic&quot; Release



## Razerzone92 (4. November 2011)

*PC aufrüsten für Star Wars "The Old Republic" Release*

Hallo liebe pcgames Gemeinde!

Ich hab mich extra hier angemeldet um mich vorab ein wenig zu informieren und hoffe auf eure fachmännische Beratung im Bezug auf mein Anliegen.
Wie ihr dem Titel entnehmen könnt, habe ich mir Star Wars The Old Republic vorbestellt und will meinen Computer daher aufrüsten, um in den bestmöglichen Spielgenuss zu kommen und das Spiel gut zocken zu können. Mein Rechner hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und es bedarf sicher einiger Upgrades. Bitte behaltet im Hinterkopf, dass ich mich mit Hardware nicht so auskenne und vielleicht 1,2 Fehler hier im Beitrag gemacht habe. Wenn noch weitere Infos benötigt werden - bitte einfach fragen.

Hier meine Daten:



Computer	
Betriebssystem	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 3
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

Motherboard	
CPU Typ	Intel Pentium III Xeon, 2600 MHz (7.5 x 347)
Motherboard Name	Unbekannt
Motherboard Chipsatz	Unbekannt
Arbeitsspeicher	3520 MB
BIOS Typ	AMI (08/14/09)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)	Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)	ECP-Druckeranschluss (LPT1)

Anzeige	
Grafikkarte	 NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT  (1024 MB)
Monitor	Plug und Play-Monitor [NoDB]  (E6789JA136600)

Multimedia	
Soundkarte	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

Datenträger	
IDE Controller	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
IDE Controller	Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Festplatte	SAMSUNG HD502IJ  (465 GB, IDE)
Festplatte	SAMSUNG HD502IJ  (465 GB, IDE)
Festplatte	Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
Festplatte	Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
Festplatte	Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
Festplatte	Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
Optisches Laufwerk	ATAPI DVD A  DH20A1P
S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status	OK

Partitionen	
C: (NTFS)	476929 MB (23580 MB frei)
E: (NTFS)	476929 MB (469250 MB frei)
Speicherkapazität	931.5 GB (481.3 GB frei)

Eingabegeräte	
Tastatur	Standardtastatur (101/102 Tasten) oder Microsoft Natural Keyboard (PS/2)
Maus	HID-konforme Maus

Netzwerk	
Netzwerkkarte	Realtek RTL8102/8103/8136 Family PCI-E FE NIC  (192.168.2.125)

Peripheriegeräte	
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
USB-Geräte	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
USB-Geräte	USB-Massenspeichergerät




Außerdem habe ich meinen Rechner einem OnlineCheck unterzogen und ihn mit den vom Hersteller herausgegebenen Mindestanforderungen des Spiels verglichen:



Minimum  


----------CPU----------

Minimum: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 4000+ or better, Intel Core 2 Duo Processor 2.0 GHz or better

You Have: 
Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5300 @ 2.60GHz

Upgrade Suggested: Unfortunately, your CPU does not meet this requirement.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ NOT PASS ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



----------CPU Speed----------

You Have: 2.6 GHz




----------RAM----------

Minimum: Windows XP: 1.5 GB, Windows Vista and Windows 7: 2GB, PCs using a built-in graphic chipset: 2 GB

You Have: 3.4 GB
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------PASS------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



----------OS----------

Minimum: Windows XP, Vista, 7

You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 (build 2600)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------PASS------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



----------Video Card----------

Minimum: 256 MB of on-board RAM and Shader model 3.0 or better support (ATI Radeon X1800 or better, NVIDIA GeForce 7800 or better, Intel 4100 Integrated Graphics or better).

You Have: GeForce 9500 GT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------PASS------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Features: Minimum attributes of your Video Card
                                      Required	                                You Have
Video RAM	               256 MB	                                 1.5 GB
Pixel Shader version	          3.0	                                            3.0
Vertex Shader version	          3.0	                                            3.0



----------------------------------SYSTEMANFORDERUNGEN FÜR DAS GAME----------------------------------

Systemanforderungen


Prozessor:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 4000+ oder besser
Intel Core 2 Duo 2,0 GHz oder besser
Betriebssystem:
Windows XP oder neuer

Arbeitsspeicher:

Windows XP: 1,5 GB RAM
Windows Vista und Windows 7: 2 GB RAM

Hinweis:

Star Wars: The Old Republic benötigt eine Grafikkarte mit mindestens 256 MB Onboard-RAM und mindestens Shader 3.0-Unterstützung. Zum Beispiel:
Rechnern mit eingebautem Grafikchip sind 2 GB RAM empfohlen.

ATI X1800 oder besser
nVidia 7800 oder besser
Intel 4100 Integrated Graphics oder besser

DVD-ROM: 8x oder besser (nur bei der Installation der DVD-Version benötigt) 
Zum Spielen ist eine Internetverbindung erforderlich. 







Da ich jedoch auch nicht gerade mit minimalen Anforderungen spielen will und das Spielerlebnis optisch auch schon was hermachen sollte, bitte ich dies bei der Beratung zu berücksichtigen.
Ich habe 0 Plan von Hardware und suche deswegen eure Hilfe, ich hab zwar jemanden, der mir das dann alles zusammen basteln kann, aber ich weiß nicht - was genau mit meinem Computer überhaupt KOMPATIBEL ist und was ich mir da anschaffen muss, damit ich gut zocken kann.

Ein neuer Prozessor muss her, das ist mir klar - ABER ... welcher? und..neue Grafikkarte? Oder macht das bei den Anforderungen nicht so viel aus? WAS brauche ich zwingend um in einen angenehmen Spielgenuss (ruckelfrei, optisch ansehnlich usw) zu kommen?

Eins noch zum Schluss: Ich möchte mir keinen HIGH END PC zusammenstellen. Es soll lediglich ausreichen um so etwas in der Art wie Star Wars The Old Republic oder Age of Conan usw. auf hohem Standard zu zocken. Werde mir jetzt kein Far Cry 3 oder sonstiges zulegen...Habe vorher WoW gespielt, jedoch wird Star Wars The Old Republic deutlich höhere Anforerderungen haben.

Ich danke euch schon vorab für die Hilfe und hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen, welche Teile ich ersetzen sollte. Preislich sollte das nicht jenseits der 200 Euro Grenze liegen.

Liebe Grüße
Fabian




EDIT:

Hier nochmal ein Scan von CPU, Board und Grafikkarte von CPU-Z:

http://s1.directupload.net/images/111104/8gzzjoow.jpg

http://s7.directupload.net/images/111104/25hmt5ek.jpg

http://s1.directupload.net/images/111104/mfepwu72.jpg


Achja...: Monitor-Auflösung ist: 1280x1024

Hier noch ein Link zu meinem Monitor, falls benötigt:

http://www.naaptol.com/features/13433-AOC-2216-SW.html


NETZTEIL: LC-Power Office Series LC420H - 420 Watt


----------



## Razerzone92 (4. November 2011)

Hier nochmal ein Scan von CPU, Board und Grafikkarte von CPU-Z:

http://s1.directupload.net/images/111104/8gzzjoow.jpg

http://s7.directupload.net/images/111104/25hmt5ek.jpg

http://s1.directupload.net/images/111104/mfepwu72.jpg


Achja...: Monitor-Auflösung ist: 1280x1024

Hier noch ein Link zu meinem Monitor, falls benötigt:

http://www.naaptol.com/features/13433-AOC-2216-SW.html


----------



## quaaaaaak (4. November 2011)

hi, ich hab gesehen du hast 2 festplatten, die noch mit IDE laufen, willst du diese weiternutzen? es gibt kaum aktuelle hardware, die noch mehr als einen ide anschluss hat, die aktuellen festplattenpreise sind auch gerade am in die höhe schießen, weshalb man da extrem schnell >200€ kommt. das spiel erscheint mitte dezember/kurz vor weihnachten wenn ich ich nicht täusche, ich würde sagen: warte noch einen monat, etwa bis zum 10.12. und stell dann deine frage erneut, die komponeten sind in diesem zietraum noch nicht vom weihnachtspreis in die höhe getrieben worden.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2011)

Schwierige Sache... für das Spiel könnte die CPU vielleicht noch locker reichen, obwohl es laut dem Testtool nicht reicht - vielleicht kennt das Tool die CPU nicht? Denn Deine CPU ist ja definitiv ein Dualcore mit MEHR als 2GHz. Wenn die CPU reicht, dann wäre eine Grafikkarte wie die AMD 6870 plus ein neues Netzeil und noch 2GB mehr RAM im Budget von 200€ grad so drin, wobei auch die Frage ist, ob nicht eine preiswertere Karte völlig reicht. 

Bei Dir ist auch das Problem: Dein Board hat den alten Sockel 775, das heißt ein Quadcore würde allein schon 120€, das ist der billigste, den es da gibt. Dann reicht das Geld beiu der Grafikkarte für eine AMD 6770, ABER wenn Dein Netzteil nicht reicht und man vlt noch mehr RAM einbauen will, wäre das dann mehr als 200€


Für 200€ ist es aber echt schwer, denn entweder allein CPU + Graka kosten schon fast 200€, zB Pentium Dualcore E6800 Intel Pentium Dual-Core E6800, 2x 3.33GHz, boxed (BX80571E6800) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder einen Core 2 Duo E7600 Intel Core 2 Duo E7600, 2x 3.06GHz, boxed (BX80571E7600) | Geizhals.at Deutschland sind ca. 90-100€. Dazu eine AMD 6770 AMD 6770 in Grafikkarten/PCIe ab 1GB | Geizhals.at Deutschland macht zusammen ca. 180€. Das Problem: wenn das Netzteil nicht reicht, musst Du nochmal 40-50€ investieren.

Wenn Du auf der anderen Seite aber extra eine schwächere CPU und GRaka nimmst, damit Du zusammen auf maximal 150€ kommst und mit nem neuen Netzteil dann auf 190-200€, wäre das ganze eben direkt DEUTLICH schwächer. 

Zudem würden insgesamt 4GB RAM dem PC auch gut stehen - oder sind es schon 4GB, dir werden aber nur 3,5GB angezeigt, weil Du win XP hast?


Nebenbei: Wenn Du jetzt auf AMD umsteigen würdest, dann würde es so aussehen, dass Du ein Board für 50-60€ bekommst, einen Quadcore für 80€ und 4GB RAM für 20€. Macht 150-160€, Rest 40-50€. Deine alte CPU bringt ca. 25€, das Board 35-40€, 4GB DDR2-RAM bringen 20-25€. Das sind also 80€, also mit dem Rest 120€ - davon kriegst Du eine AMD 6770 und ein ausreichendes Netzteil.


----------



## quaaaaaak (4. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schwierige Sache... für das Spiel könnte die CPU vielleicht noch locker reichen, obwohl es laut dem Testtool nicht reicht.
> Nebenbei: Wenn Du jetzt auf AMD umsteigen würdest, dann würde es so aussehen, dass Du ein Board für 50-60€ bekommst, einen Quadcore für 80€ und 4GB RAM für 20€. Macht 150-160€, Rest 40-50€. Deine alte CPU bringt ca. 25€, das Board 35-40€, 4GB DDR2-RAM bringen 20-25€. Das sind also 80€, also mit dem Rest 120€ - davon kriegst Du eine AMD 6770 und ein ausreichendes Netzteil.


Pentium sind keine echten leistungsfähigen gamer dualcores, weiß ich aus erfahrung  
und soweit durchgerechnet habe ich es auch schon, aber dann fehlt immer noch eine festplatte, denn IDE wird er kaum anschließen können, und mit HDD sind wir extrem schnell bei 300€ trotz sachen verkaufen, deshalb bleibt mein tipp: warten.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2011)

Wieso sollte er kein IDE anschließen können? Es gibt genug AM3-Boards, die auch noch einen IDE-Anschluss bieten.


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. November 2011)

sorry, hab wieder ein wort vergessen :-s
er hat 2 IDE platten, aber ich kenne nur am3 boards mit einem IDE anschluss, dazu käme noch das laufwerk.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2011)

nur ein neues Laufwerk wäre ja kein großes problem, die kosten ja nur 15-20€


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. November 2011)

ja schon klar, aber bei dem budget sind das schonmal ca 10%


----------

